# Stumpy's May Knife Give-Away Thread



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a "new design" I hope whoever wins it will tell me how it works.

Alright guys, here's the deal........

The custom knife pictured below, along with a leather sheath will be shipped to someone here on 2Cool.

*So here is how it's going to work:* Guess a random number between 1 and 1000, the person coming *closest to that number without going over* between now and 5:00 pm Friday, will win the knife. Until that time, no one will know the winning number. On Friday, I will use a random number generator to pick the winning number and post that number. At that time, the winner can PM his mailing address to me and will be sent the knife. No strings attached.

*RULES:* 

Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, May 8th
Posting multiple numbers will disqualify you
Posting under multiple handles (burn handles) will disqualify you (IP addresses will be checked)
In case of a tie (which should not happen) the person to post the winning number first will win
The time listed on the actual posts will be the official time used to end the giveaway and to break ties.
So, post up your lucky number and Good Luck!! :biggrin:

Stumpy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

232


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> 232


Greedy:biggrin:


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

440


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

577


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*guess*

667. Thanks.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

187


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

264


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

219, good looking knife. Thanks


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

667


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

777


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

831


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

734


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

738


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

472


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

286


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

315


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

243


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

120


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

512


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

250


----------



## Coastal Whaler (Dec 28, 2005)

306


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

78


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

9

tropicalsun


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

420


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

581


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

364


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meet you half way 500


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

13


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

222 - thanks


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

333


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*539*

539 -- cool looking blade.


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

how about 327


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

136


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

394


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

642


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

211


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

438


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

878


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

361


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

417


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

183


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

311


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

*50*

I'll go with 50.
That's not old 50.
Not when that's what I'll be in Sept.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

*3..... *good old lucky #.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Greedy:biggrin:


I just want to sell it on EBay...LOL


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

113.....thanks


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

280


----------



## boonjg (Jun 26, 2007)

115


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

711:texasflag


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I just want to sell it on EBay...LOL


You wouldn't


----------



## Troutmastr0805 (Feb 2, 2007)

855


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

307


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

759.... that is awesome looking blade.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

214


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

98


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

416


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

617


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

265


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

999


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

14


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

419. Cool looking knife!


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

773 great looking knife.


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

222


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

821


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

47


----------



## houstonhunter (Apr 15, 2007)

900


----------



## czechoil (Dec 11, 2008)

711


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

755


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

555 - interesting blade. Nice of you to keep running this give-a-way.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

458 GOOD LOOKING KNIFE


----------



## beerologist (Mar 10, 2009)

718


----------



## scooterbach00 (Apr 10, 2006)

817


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

425


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*knife give away*

I guess 810


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

454

Nice!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That is a very nice looking knife....862.

SR!


----------



## Bigtip (Apr 16, 2009)

983


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Alittle about the blade, I thought it might take the place of a gut hook in skinning an animal, going down the legs, ect. Don't know if it will work, someone might end up with a really nice letter opener.

Whoever gets it would love to hear a report.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

18


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

624


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

106


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

288


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

74


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

726


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

601
Thanks.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

314. Really cool knife. Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

15​


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

848


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

430


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

643


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

756


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

502


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

*guess*

#21


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*knife*

359


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

444


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*477*

477


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

376


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

170


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

54


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

452


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

81


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

656


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

431


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

902


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

338 thanks


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Stumpy! 272.


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

*knife*

Man, I need that knife! #778


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool design Stumpy. The detail on the spine of the blade and the shape is really nice. I already won knife #2, so I'm gonna stay out of this one. Thanks again,,,,Jim


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

39


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

12


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

244


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

563


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

660


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

687


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

873


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

404


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*!!*

366


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

692 thanks in advance


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

*knife*

134...Thanks


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

*knife*

757, thanks


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Number*

436. Thanks


----------



## fishtales (Jun 7, 2005)

24


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

979


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

424


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

406


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

270


----------



## ShootTheTail (Feb 6, 2008)

*908*

908


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

735


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

808


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

581


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

378


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

210. Thank you sir.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

257


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Thanks for the opportunity*

810


----------



## Jaytoke (Oct 24, 2007)

561


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

309


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

416


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

179


----------



## TK18 (Jun 12, 2006)

322


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

696


----------



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

178


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

*knife*

837


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

202


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

809


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

198


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

1
(One)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

992


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

504


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

619


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

228
this is some great stuff


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

732


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

490


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

445 Thanks Again !!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

52


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

319


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

702


----------



## ridgerunner2468 (Oct 26, 2006)

539


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

904


----------



## Droptine7 (Sep 3, 2008)

791


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

229


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*463*


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

909


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

47


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

22


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

299


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

37


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

13


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

556


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

499


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

461


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

100


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

667


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

my #516


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

312


----------



## Redfishbabe77 (Jun 21, 2007)

498


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

620


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

759


----------



## hwginc (Sep 23, 2008)

914


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

306


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*622*

622 - Nice looking Blade


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

442


----------



## 3-spot (Jul 4, 2006)

360


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

4


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

784


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

127


----------



## honey_holer (Mar 12, 2009)

501


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

712......sweet! Thanks for the chance at a real beauty


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

306-Nice work as always


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

697 nice knife


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

576


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

*875*

Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

883


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

871


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

382


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's one evil looking knife so I'll go with 666.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

713


----------



## saline solution (Mar 19, 2006)

189


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

318


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

622


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll try 50
Nice looking design

Leadweight


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*got to win*

*378*


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

40


----------



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

*Guessing 28*

28


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

893


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

457!!!!!


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

69


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

46


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

422


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice 465


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

358 :dance:


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

329


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

got it.

922


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

822 THANKS!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

925


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

19


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

137. Cool blade!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

332


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

2


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

796


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

35


----------



## tunacan (Apr 11, 2007)

7


----------



## tamdev (Jun 30, 2005)

*241, Awesome knife!!!!*


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

684


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

319


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

167


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

22


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

87


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

654 

Jason Slocum


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

222


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

121


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*My guess*

241


----------



## ToYoungToRetire (Aug 11, 2005)

26.

Great looking knife!


----------



## honcho (Aug 1, 2006)

853


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

*845*

845


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Gee, a Man always needs another knife...so I guess that's why the lucky number has got to be mine 

I won't give out the year , but it's my wife's birthday: 315

JLD


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

321, I hope I win!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

469


----------



## NewFisher (May 28, 2004)

432


----------



## patfish (Aug 22, 2005)

66


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

794


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

3


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

311


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

How about 396?


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

222


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

997


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

378


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

847


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

587


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

The lucky # 555


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

308 - Winchester I wanted a caliber number and while this isn't one that I own it'll do cuz guys already got the guns I have


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

437

hOOter


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

259


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

242 - and that is wicked cool looking knife


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

324


----------



## Forddrivincwby (Nov 13, 2006)

162


----------



## pere25 (Aug 15, 2006)

762


----------



## FISHLES (Aug 4, 2006)

406


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

899


----------



## MajekSpec&Red (Aug 21, 2007)

67


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

*Knife*

896 Thanks


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

*Knife #*

317


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

761


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

92

Professor Jones


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

941 
thanks


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

749 for me.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

375 B/C it looks like a good Nilgai skinner


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

14


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Knife number*

223
Go ahead and put it in the mail!


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

11


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

160


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

752


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

1000


----------



## salty balls (Aug 12, 2005)

752


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

333


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Thanks Stumpy 339*

339


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

111


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

307


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

18


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

507


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

439


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet looking blade!

My guess is.... *462*


----------



## TravisInTexas (May 7, 2009)

*182*

182:texasflag


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Knife*

487

Thanks for the chance, stumpy. 
BB


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

Luck number 157 :texasflag


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*#924*

924 ?


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

327 
thank you.


----------



## turn_05 (May 14, 2008)

439 
thanks for the chance


----------



## snuffy (Nov 10, 2005)

335


----------



## foxfire (Jul 7, 2006)

703


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Only 12 1/2 hours left in this months contest! if you haven't submitted your number better do so today!:biggrin:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

289


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

im gonna go with 998


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

119


----------



## bigdave01 (Jan 8, 2008)

523


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

guess is 803


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

272 ty


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*IT'S 5PM! Contest is over!*

*STAND BY FOR THE WINNING NUMBER*


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

since I am the only one standing by, I think I should win by default.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*THE WINNING NUMBER IS.........*

*365 *
Random numbers generated May 8 2009 at 17:0:59 by www.psychicscience.org.

Give me a few minutes to see who won


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RAYSOR said:


> 364


It looks like this is the closest without going over, Post #27.

CONGRATS RAYSOR!:birthday2

PM me your address, thanks everyone for playing!:biggrin:


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

7


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

what? was I late?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TheAnt said:


> what? was I late?


20 minutes, you'll have to try on the next one


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats Raysor! If State Vet asks you if you would like to Stump Test it, politely decline and back away


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Raysor.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats Raysor, your'e gonna love it,,,,Jim


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats Raysor


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Boy, oh Boy I can"t believe I won. i have been admiring the knives every time I see them and always say, what will the lucky number be this time, Thanks Stumpy for all your generous donations that you make to all, Ray


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RAYSOR said:


> Boy, oh Boy I can"t believe I won. i have been admiring the knives every time I see them and always say, what will the lucky number be this time, Thanks Stumpy for all your generous donations that you make to all, Ray


There were some suggestions to put it back up for another contest


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I never win anything!!


----------



## happylady (May 13, 2009)

*Knife Give Away*

My number is 725.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Picking up all abandoned traps.


----------

